# Breeder info



## Charleet (7 mo ago)

Does anyone have knowledge of a breeder in Middletown MD considering getting a new dog


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Charleet said:


> Does anyone have knowledge of a breeder in Middletown MD considering getting a new dog


Check with Wesley at Arrowwood Shepherds. Great breeder-trainer and he has a new litter on the ground in Woodbine, Md.


----------

